# 2x 2" snorkels for Rad Relocates.



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Alright, So the story is im installing an 840 BBK and needed another 2" snorkel as well as my existing 2" MIMB snorkel. I saw 650I's 2x 2" snorkels and I didn't want to have to redo everything I had, So I decided to do another 2" in front of my existing MIMB snorkels. But I also wanted everything to be even so I decided to add 2x 2"s infront of my MIMB snorkels, the other for vent lines. The problem was I have a custom rad relocate (lower angle then most aftermarket) and had to get around them as well. This is how I did it, there's multiple ways of doing this and they are all similar but I thought id throw my version into the pile.

Right off the bat Im going to say, *This guide will only work if you have a relocated radiator as it passes through stock radiators mounts!* It may be possible to have a setup by not having the 180 at the end but it would be a very tight and unclean fit, Besides if you need 2x 2" airbox snorkels you probably also need your engine as cool as it can be and that will be done best if your rads racked.

To do this you will need the following parts:
2x 2" 90 street fittings
1x 2" 90s - Long - 2x 2" 90s Long if you do the vent snorkel as well.
1x 2" 90 - Short
1x 2" Rubber Couplers, - 2x 2" Rubber Couples if you do the vent snorkel as well.
Approx 4' - 5' of 2" pipe

If you want to do the same tops as I made youll also need:
2x 2" 45 Street fittings
2x 2" 45s
2x 2" 90s - Short
approx 3' of pipe


First off your going to need to cut a hole into the LEFT (On Bike) Sidewall of your air box, to do this you'll need a hole-saw the size of the diameter of your 2" 90 short street fitting. I used a 2 5/16" hole saw and used a reamer on a drill to make it a little bit bigger and a tight fit. Also make sure to put the hole either where I have mine, or farther forward. Any farther back and the 90 will hit your side plastics. This first step is a little iffy to some people because they want their air box to be waterproof, don't worry some silicone will fix that after the snorkels are made.


























IF you place your 2" 90 street in the correct position like mine, this will not push or move and of the plastics whatsoever. It doesn't touch the side plastics where it's at but its close. It's hard to tell from the pic below, but when plastics are back on they don't touch the snorkel at all.









Once you have a hole and your 2" short 90 street fitting has a snug fit into it, you need to cut a piece of pipe going to the front of the bike (Depends on where you put the hole in your airbox, the hole should be also about centered on the sidewall). Also, your pipe should be at a DOWNWARD slope. this will also NOT allow water or mud to simply go straight into your air box if you splash some in your snorkels, Another perk to this set up.









Place the pipe into the airbox fitting while its in, then hold your Long 2" 90 so the bell end is touching in a similar place on the rack frame brace and measure for the size of pipe you will need.
















Once this is done cut another small piece of pipe so the bell end of the long 2" 90 can go flush with the BELL end of your other 2" 90 street fitting. 









Then place your short 2" 90 on the MALE/STREET end of your 2" 90 street fitting.









After that cut another small piece of pipe so it can go into your short 2" 90 (now pointing up) so it can be attached to your 2" rubber couple.









Now to cut your front plastics, you have to make sure you have the snorkel so far done correctly and each fitting pushed in all the way, but NOT glued yet.

If its the way you want it, tie some zip around what you have so far to hold it in place and install your front plastics.

Once your front plastics are on and are bolted in the correct spot you can take a marker and place the SIDE of it on your upward facing short 2" 90 with the small piece of pipe sticking out of it. Push your marker up until it hits the bottom of the plastics and trace while spinning the marker around your snorkel.

After you have your hole marked you can cut it out with a hole-saw. Now once again I used a 2 3/4" hole saw but the couplers may be different sizes depending on where you bought them, I bought 2x 2" couplers and they were different sizes. I had to ream one hole out slightly for one to fit. Once you see your markings you can cut your hole.

If you choose to add a Vent Line snorkel like I did, use a long 2" 90 and another short piece of pipe to attach your 2" Rubber Coupler to it.









To cut a hole in your plastics I would reccomend doing the air box snorkel first and fit it up with your rack on. That way you can measure the distances from your rack and make them even and cut from the top, or trace from the bottom like before.












Now that you have the underbelly of your snorkels complete, fit everything together so you just see your couplers out of your plastics. Once you have this done you can make your own tops how you like them, or copy the way I made mine. At this point if you truly like the way they are you can glue everything together but that is the point of no return. Make sure to test fit everything first, and once you have everything the way you like it mark everything so you can put it together the same way!

















To glue fittings and pipe properly you should lightly sand every end of every piece of pipe and inside every fitting. After that wipe the dust off and glue, but once again after its glue it will NOT come apart make sure you like what you've made!

*Creating my Snorkel tops:*

First you need to place your 2" 45 street into your coupler and point the towards the 2 centers of your MIMB snorkels (Center for new air box is in between your MIMB air intake and clutch intake, Center for vent line snorkel is in between belt exhaust and belt intake). Once you have this hold your 2" 45 fitting in between your MIMB snorkels and measure the size of pipe you need. Doing this pushes your new snorkels as far back as possible to get out of the way of your rad relocate/rad fan.









If your 2" 45s are pointing straight up then you can now place whatever length of pipe you want on it followed by whatever top you want. For mine i placed the 90s where I wanted and measured the distance between the bottom bell end of my 2" 90 and the top bell end of my 2" 45 that is attached to the couplers.
















My belt exhaust snorkel is not attached it's just sitting there so it is not straight.










I plan to cut a 2" round piece of steel to fit inside my vents snorkel, then drill holes in it and tack tubing to the back of it to attach each vent. If im correct all together there should be 7 vent lines for carbed brutes please correct me if im missing one, Gas tank, coolant bottle, Carburetors(attached to a T for each before entering),Front Diff, Rear Diff, Frame, and Fan housing vent lines.

*AFTER everything is completely glued and set in stone, before you put your bike completely back together silicone* *a water tight fit around the 2" street 90 going into your airbox!!!
* 
Misc pics:
























My rad isn't straight, I realize that but I didn't make it. It WILL be level when my bike goes all back together, Ill add more pics when it is to show you all what it looks like on a bike that's in one piece.









*I do not take any responsibility for damage to your ATV from these snorkels!* *Go deep at your own risk!*

*Good Luck!*


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Clean job. Looks really good.


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

Good job. My hats off to you sir. Its not easy having 5 snorks and routing them. Lol


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks, lol yeah it's hard but ya gotta pay to play.


----------



## teryxrider1979 (Jan 8, 2012)

That is the sickest looking setup I have seen! Great job!


----------



## dookie (Mar 24, 2011)

Looks real nice :bigok:


----------



## DSC (Aug 1, 2011)

1st I've seen this... AWESOME job. I've snorkled a many... very clean young man....


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Good job


----------



## myst3ry (Mar 5, 2011)

i never saw this thread before 

that looks awesome ...great job ... wow


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

What it looks like on a complete bike:


----------



## E.A. (Jan 10, 2011)

very clean and neat dude wish i would have thought about doing my rad hoses the way you did. and i have to say its impressive just to get all that pvc under there. very nice


----------

